
Washington Times: How we create and deploy sites fast with virtualenv and Django - mnemonik
http://opensource.washingtontimes.com/blog/post/coordt/2010/01/how-we-create-and-deploy-sites-fast-virtualenv-and/
======
nfnaaron
Second time I've seen something on this site in a week, and my first
impression stands: difficult to read with the mint toothpaste background.

